
MIT: Building on Julia programming language to open up AI coding to novices - karmakaze
https://www.zdnet.com/article/mit-were-building-on-julia-programming-language-to-open-up-ai-coding-to-novices/
======
joycian
Julia's ecosystem is rapidly catching up with R and Python (and it already has
interop with those languages). I am quite fond of the language and would not
be averse to using it as a main language in the near future.

This seems like a welcome addition. The tutorials are clear.

